# FALLOUT 4 - bitte um Waffendefinition



## lalulalu (20. November 2015)

tschuldigung das ich nochmal einstelle - dachte das mein Beitrag automatisch in einer Fallout 4 Rubrik landet.
aaalso : da die meisten Waffen "in der Wirklichkeit" halbautomatisch sind habe ich starke Probleme meine Perks einzusetzen
weil ich nicht weiß wie die Spielmacher die einzelnen Waffen definieren.


----------



## MichaelG (20. November 2015)

Halbautomatisch: 2x durchladen und ganzes Magazin ausschließlich im Einzelschußmodus entleeren. Das gilt für nahezu jede Pistole mit Magazin, wie Beretta und Co.

Vollautomatisch: durchladen und Feuerstöße bzw. Dauerfeuer möglich. Das schließt einen Einzelschußmodus bei den Waffen nicht aus. Beispiele Ak47/74 (Kalaschnikov), M16, G36, Steyr Aug.

Wie die Spieleentwickler die Waffen einstufen kann ich nicht sagen. Würde aber mal normale Einzelschußwaffen als halbautomatisch einstufen.


----------



## lalulalu (20. November 2015)

danke,das Problem : man kann nicht in halbautomatisch einstufen - nur nichtautomatisch und vollautomatisch-und was verstehen die Spielgestalter darunter ?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. November 2015)

Nicht-automatisch = alle Waffen die bei Betätigung des Abzugs nur einen Schuss abgeben.
Automatisch = alle Waffen die bei Betätigung des Abzugs mehrere Schüsse abgeben bzw. weiterfeuern, bis man den Abzug wieder loslässt.


----------



## lalulalu (20. November 2015)

DANKE !


----------



## MichaelG (20. November 2015)

Die schmeißen also de facto Halbautomatik und manuell in einem Topf. Naja wenns schee macht.


----------



## Spassbremse (20. November 2015)

Vielleicht haben die Entwickler dieses Video gesehen und waren daraufhin ein wenig verunsichert:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lLk1v5bSFPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Aus Schützensicht: Wahnsinn, ich schaffe das nicht einmal annähernd so schnell mit einer PISTOLE.


----------



## MichaelG (20. November 2015)

Leck mich fett. Das nenne ich mal eine Schußfolge....


----------



## HanFred (21. November 2015)

Das Video ist legendär. 
Ein Bekannter hat es immerhin geschafft, mit dem Sturmgewehr auf 300m in 3s fünf Schuss hintereinander genau in die Mitte der Scheibe zu platzieren. Da haben auch einige blöd geguckt (ich inklusive). Aber wie der Typ im Video den Speedloader einsetzt, ist schon fast übermenschlich.

@Topic: So hatte ich mir das gedacht, obwohl mich die Formulierung durchaus gestört hat. Nicht automatisch ist halt nicht halbautomatisch, aber was soll's.


----------

